# Betonmauer als Stützmauer



## nogi2001 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

also absoluter Neueinsteiger sind wir nun soweit, dass wir alles soweit gegraben haben. Jedoch kommt nun das Problem, dass wir auf einer Seite eine Stützmauer brauchen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass das Glände leicht abfällt. Die Mauer ist quasi freistehend und auf der Innenseite wird bis auf eine Höhe von ca. 20cm der Wasserdruck wirken. Meine Befüchtung ist, dass die Mauer eventuell umkippen kann unter dem Wasserdruck. Kann mir jemand eventuell Tipps geben? Ein richtig tiefes Fundament kann nicht realisiert werden, da wir eigentlich schon mit mit der Mauer beim Nachbar sind. (anbei eine Skizze)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein abschüssiges Grundstück und habe eine Natursteinmauer gemacht,
von der Statik her gibt es normalerweise keine Probleme.
Allerdings solltest Du schon 30 - 40 cm in den Boden gehen.
Du musst allerdings schon auf Deiner Seite des Grundstückes bleiben, denn sonst gibt
es definitiv Probleme mit dem Nachbarn.
Was ich noch nicht verstehe, warum Du die Betonmauer so hoch machen möchtest.
In meinen Augen reichen 5 cm höher wie der maximal mögliche Wasserspiegel auf
alle Fälle aus.


LG Markus


----------



## nogi2001 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Danke für die Info, dann werd ich wohl noch irgendwie einen 30cm Graben graben, damit die Wand ordentlich im Boden steht.

Im oberen Bereich wird noch ein Wasserfall integriert, und oben drauf kommen noch Holzpalisaden. Einfach eine höhere Abtrennung zum Nachbarn.


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Wasserfall 

an der Grenze zum Nachbarn 

hoffentlich haben die eine gute Blase !


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Auf Grund des abschüssigen Geländes solltest Du mit dem Fundament bzw. der Mauer am tiefsten Punkt deines Geländes beginnen, so dass dann die Mauer eh' etwas im Erdreich steht, wenn man sie denn waagerecht macht. Auch kann man die Mauer ähnlich einem "U" aufbauen und zwei Schenkel (mind. halbe Höhe der langen Wand) von je 1m Länge an den jeweiligen Außenseiten sollte auch reichen.


----------



## nogi2001 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Anwoten. Das "U" hört sich auch gut an. 
Ich fang jetzt mal an zu Graben. Kleines Kiesbett dann rein und dann Verschalen. 
Apropos Verschalung. Kann ich die Verschalung mit Vielzweckplatten/OSB-Platten/Schalungsbretter aufbauen? Ich würde jeden Meter einen Pfahl in die Erde hauen, damit die Bretter unter dem Druck beim Betongießen nicht umgedrückt werden? Oder benötige ich was Steiferes, d.h. die Konstruktion mit den Schalungsbrettern hält vielleicht nicht? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

OSB-Platten würden gehen, jedoch würde ich alle 50 cm einen Pfahl/Pfeiler oder ähnliches stellen - nur schneller und sauberer geht es meiner Meinung nach mit Betonschalungssteinen. Die sind 25cm hoch, 50cm lang und haben normales Mauermaß von 17,5 cm bzw. auch 24,5 cm. Gibt es im Baumarkt ab 2,50 € oder so.

Die stellst Du einfach in deinen Fundamentgraben, ausgerichtet und in waage gebracht und du kannst den Beton einflüllen.


----------



## nogi2001 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Die Betonschalungssteine waren eigentlich die erste Option. Allerdings ist unser Problem, dass das Gelände nicht so geschickt liegt, wir also die Steine zuerst einmal ein Stück dorthin tragen müssen, auch dann die Betonsäcke, Sand, etc. Dann noch das Mischen ....... (Hab mein Kreuz schon beim Graben kaputt gemacht)
Ein Bekannter fährt hauptberuflich mit einem "Betonpumper" durch die Gegend und könnte mal einen "Rest Kubikmeter" per Pumpe und langem Rohr dort in die Verschalung bringen. Das wäre in 30min erledigt.


----------



## Sternie (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Hallo nogi,

die Schalungssteine lassen sich mit einer Sackkarre gut transportieren, haben wir auch so gemacht. Ist natürlich ein paar mal Lauferei, aber du sparst dir dann das extra verschalen. Bei deiner Mauerlänge von 6m bräuchtest du pro Reihe 12 Steine, 4 Reihen übereinander (bei 40cm Fundametntiefe) macht insgesamt 48 Steine. Für die beiden von Zacky vorgeschlagenen U-Schenkel kämen dann insgesamt nochmal 8 Steine drauf. Mit 56 Steinen hast du dann also eine schnelle und sichere Verschalung, die dem Betondruck auf jeden Fall standhält.

Unterschätz bitte nicht den Druck, der bei flüssigem beton dahinter steckt. Ich bin kein Fachmann, aber bei einer selbstgebauten Schalung aus OSB-Platte, die nur durch ein paar in die Erde gerammte Pfosten gehalten wird, wäre mir zu unsicher. Da hätte ich Angst, daß es mir die Verschalung auseinanderdrückt 

Und für deinen Bekannten dürfte es kein Unterschied sein, ob er den Beton in die Schalungssteine oder die mit OSB-Platten gebaute Schalung fließen läßt.


----------



## andreas w. (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*

Das mit den OSB-Platten als Schalung ist nicht so schlecht. Wenn Du jemanden mit einem Betonwagen hast, der kommt doch auch auf Baustellen rum. 
Kann der da mal leihweise (ist logisch) nach den Gewindestäben mit den beidseitigen Mutter und ein paar abfall-Kanthölzern fragen (oder mach du´s) mit denen im Hochbau geschalt wird? Für das Teil was betoniert wird (Innenseite der Betonwand), nimmste ein passendes Leerrohr vom Elektriker und oben alle meter ein Abstandholz draufgenagelt, damit die Betonwand ca eine gleichmäßige Stärke hat. Brauchste nichts mit Pfosten abzustützen, oder nur sparsam und so haste die zum Nachbarn gewandte Seite gleich schön glatt. 
Die Löcher von den Gewindestäben kannst Du mit Zementputz verschliessen, am besten ziemlich gleich nach dem Ausschalen - haftet besser.

Mach mal, Du schaffst das. Andreas.


----------



## geoigl (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betonmauer als Stützmauer*



nogi2001 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, dann werd ich wohl noch irgendwie einen 30cm Graben graben, damit die Wand ordentlich im Boden steht.



hi,
30 cm mögen für eine "Natursteinschlichtung" reichen, bei einer Betonwand solltest du schon auf die Frosttiefe achten!!

lg


----------

